# Wind energy help anyone?



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all,

We are looking for ways to create some of our own electricity. We're in upstate NY so solar doesn't work as well for us here. Wind would be perfect where we are, but we are having a very hard time in locating how to info that's written in laymen terms. Its all either super technical for engineers of huge systems. Or starry eyed theories that don't really give much info. Commercially built windmills are massively expensive!!

We have a family of 3 in a small home. Yes we are computer rich, 3 usually in use for business and school, have 2 freezers, fridge, a washer/dryer etc. I do not want to go back to the dark ages and not use modern tech. We do hang the laundry out in the summer etc and cut corners in some ways. But will not lose the PCs etc--they are vital for what we do. We won't be able to create all of our needs, but even some would be helpful.

If anyone has any down to earth info and is willing to share, I would be very grateful 


Thanks in advance

Shere


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

www.builditsolar.com is a great site, just fo to the wind area...I've been doodling with a few different ideas from there. Great site for the hobbiest and the hard core person. Enjoy!
Matt


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Get Hugh Piggot's book. He's a DYIer who has been building wind turbines for years. 
http://www.scoraigwind.com/

http://www.scoraigwind.com/homebrew.html


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Another good site is http://www.otherpower.com/ lots of good info. 
Matt


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.otherpower.com/

I've attended a couple of workshops and seminars from Dan & Dan. Well worth the effort to meet them if you want to do Home Built wind power.

This book of their's is well worth having.

http://69.175.14.181/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_30&products_id=196

The other site also supplies many of there items in kit/piece form to make building one easier.

Just remember a wind genny is for people that want to be active in there power production. It is the complete oppisite of solar where you can build it and pretty much sit back and only worry about the batteries.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks all,
We will get busy with the links you gave us and see what we can learn.
I think we might try solar as well for summer use. But being in central NY state the solar maps we have seen don't look like we would be good candidates for all solar. Im guessing we may have to do some of both to get where we want to be.

The info you have shared is much appreciated!

Shere


----------



## Valleyguy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Shere,

We've used wind energy going on 6 years. When the turbine went up in 2005 we were at the mercy of "sales" information. Today you can easily find some good data on small turbines from real people. 

The flimsy nature of the low cost, entry level machines drove use to write an information website as we learned a lot about turbines. Okay, shameless promotion but I know where you guys are. I actually love/hate to talk about wind turbines because they are misunderstood in what they can do and their durability in challenging conditions. 

I agree, wind energy systems are expensive, some salesmen like to keep it technical so you stay off guard and it is easy to have a "what in the world are you talking about?" head scratching session at the end of the day. The websites already mentioned are good and down to earth. At some point you have to decide on homebuilt or store bought. I am sticking with store bought at the moment due to many other demands that keep me out of the shop. 

As has been pointed out already, owning a wind turbine is not a spectator sport or passive thing. I would toss ours in the trash bin if we weren't in the dark for several months here in AK, with plenty of wind during these times. 

Just a question that I missed; are you off the grid right now?? And BTW, I really like the Farm, good way to go!:thumb:!

Rick


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

I have built the other power 17 footer with the stator wound for a 48 volt system...it can produce some good power in 10-15 mph winds, easily topping off the 16 golfcart batteries I have..with some occasions dumping the excess as AC power into a water heater I have in tandem with my regular water heater.....kind of a pre-heater situation for my regular water heater.

It also takes care of some lighting and computer use.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Valleyguy said:


> Hi Shere,
> 
> Just a question that I missed; are you off the grid right now?? And BTW, I really like the Farm, good way to go!:thumb:!
> 
> Rick


Hi Rick,

No we are still on. We really would like to be off tho  Thanks btw, We enjoy our little farm tho it is a lot of work. But its worthwhile work so that somehow makes it easier.

We are researching those sites and I really do appreciate the help! 

Shere


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

sherekin. Before you nix the solar idea, please let me tell you about mine.

I live East of Buffalo, so I know about the cloud cover. Our system went on line April 09. We have 24 pannels, each about 200w. It is ground mounted and we clear it off when it snows.

I pulled out the NYSEG bills I could find during the first year of solar. On the bills they list the average daily use. Some examples:
Before on line ;1st year
- June 08 23kwh June 09 12kwh
- July 08 was 26 July 09 was 12
- Aug 08 was 29 Aug 09 was 12
- Winter; Nov 08 was 21kwh and Nov 09 was 17
- Jan 09 was 25 Jan 10 was 20
- Big one here, March 09- just before we went on line 35kwh(yikes) and March 10 was only 14.

We managed to get a bit of a break in that the Feds upped the incentives but the State had not yet lowered it. Our total cost was less than 6K.
I regret it now, but I did not go for the battery back up. We have a generator and I opted not to go that route.

My neighbor is a great negotiator and is working with Solar Liberty and is getting a system similar in size to mine with the back up. I don't know what his cost will be. I was quoted 19K before incentives for the back up alone !!!!! My final cost would be about 9K- I can't do it now.

I just went out and read my meter total produced to date is 9921.

My system is adjustable for seasons. It is set for Spring/Fall. I have not adjusted it in winter and summer but am told it will result in an increase over 15 percent. I had some bad winds and the panels shifted. He had to come out and attach a bracket between 3 sets of panels so when I go to adjust them, I have to hold all 3 and adjust them all at once. I just havent the courage to try it  I admit it, I'm wimpy.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Lots of good advice.

The one I'd start with is "Wind Power for Dummies", Ian Woofenden.

Ian is not just someone who jumped into wind power to write a book, he has lived on wind power for many years, does workshops, is Home Powers wind editor. The book starts at the very beginning and covers a lot of areas that some of the other sources just assume you already know.

Gary


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Some good advice here. Yes, if you are thinking of a wind system, read Homebrew Wind Power and Wind Power for Dummies, both good books. If you think building a machine in the Homebrew book sounds too difficult, then spend the dollars to buy a good new system from a legitimate dealer. Make sure it is installed on a tall tower, at least 30 feet higher than anything within 500 feet. And be prepared to do maintenance at least once a year, which will involve climbing the tower. I've been using our generator since 1978, and I know that they work well, but they are not an install-and-forget technology.
PV panels come close to maintenance free, though, and will work anywhere the sun shines enough to make a shadow.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's one that I built. Simple, inexpensive, and makes a nominally 100 watt charger (up to 250 in high wind).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oI0N21QqwA[/ame]


----------

